

Biggest-ever ACTA leak: secret copyright treaty dirty laundry motherlode - cwan
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/01/biggest-ever-acta-le.html

======
jrockway
I, for one, do not welcome our new world-government overlord. And I don't
think it's treason to say we should overthrow it.

~~~
tsally
A more practical approach: contribute to open source projects that enable
privacy and security on the internet (Tor, Truecrypt, et al.). In addition to
technical work, these projects need UI work badly. Long term success depends
on whether non-technical people can understand how to use these technologies
effectively.

If the quality of these open source technologies is high enough, it wont
matter what legislation any government passes.

~~~
jrockway
Oh, I agree. But as soon as the governments realize this, who are they going
to come after? I am speaking out now, before it ever gets that far.

~~~
tsally
I can definitely respect that point of view. My view is that people need to
play their strengths. Personally my ability as a programmer is stronger than
my ability as a political activist. So I choose to donate my time to free
software and my money to the EFF. I also choose to invest my money in
companies that have a proven progressive stance on patents and copyright (ex:
Red Hat [1, 2]). The only direct political thing I do is vote. Everything else
is by proxy.

[1] <http://www.redhat.com/legal/patent_policy.html>

[2] [http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/blog-entry/red-hat-files-
new-...](http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/blog-entry/red-hat-files-new-brief-
software-patent-case)

------
eplanit
Simple rule of writing: define acronyms with their first use in the text. Come
on now, people. :-)

~~~
steveklabnik
This is not the first time that Boing Boing has talked about ACTA.

~~~
sjs382
Still: it doesn't hurt to add it for new readers.

